# new and considering a 1970 gto



## vjjack04 (May 6, 2013)

all,
howdy. New to this site, 'cause I am looking at a 1970 gto...

the car seems to never have been in a wreck, has power steering, pwr brakes, 4-speed, a/c...it seems to have no real rust issues (really)...it has been in the desert southwest for probably 20 years an the guy selling it is the second owner AND has the original invoice and other data....but it is green with a vinyl top.......really, no package tray or dash to window area rust...It really looks like a "not - off frame" restoration would make this really nice.....the guys wants $15k - but I think $11k.....my question is (and I realize this is a subjective question} - what do these usually go for, and when restored....what are they worth? It does not seem to be a "ram air" car, unless a regular 350 horse 400 is ram air......


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

You can check hagerty.com for their Valuation Tools, it's free and provides current and historical trends for classic cars.
Without seeing some pictures and knowing more about the mechanical and cosmetic condition of the car it's hard for us to offer any input. Post some pictures and describe the operating condition if you want a useful opinion.
And...if it's really what you want, in a condition you're comfortable with, and you can afford, then go for it! That's what I did with my '68 3 years ago, and I've never regretted it.
Good luck!
Jeff


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think 11k would be about the most I'd go, and that's pushing it in this economy if the car needs a lot of resto work. 15k is too much unless the paint is nice and doesn't need redoing. Just the cost of 'restoring' a totally rust free car that just needs paint, seat covers, and mechanicals is usually right around 30k. And that's 'on-frame'. I love green '70's.....especially the dark Nightshade Green. Cool color. 1970 was the pinnacle of success for GM in pretty much every way: quality, engineering, and performance. They made a darn good product in '70, and it was all down hill from there. Good year to 'like'.


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> I think 11k would be about the most I'd go, and that's pushing it in this economy if the car needs a lot of resto work. 15k is too much unless the paint is nice and doesn't need redoing. Just the cost of 'restoring' a totally rust free car that just needs paint, seat covers, and mechanicals is usually right around 30k. And that's 'on-frame'. I love green '70's.....especially the dark Nightshade Green. Cool color. 1970 was the pinnacle of success for GM in pretty much every way: quality, engineering, and performance. They made a darn good product in '70, and it was all down hill from there. Good year to 'like'.


:confused

That's some mighty high prices to get a car restored that is in good shape to start with. I guess if you have someone else do all the work then maybe but still seams too high.

If the car needs paint and there is no rust it should not cost more than 5 K to paint. Interior (seats, door panels,carpet, headliner) if you do it your self about 2000 . Mechanicals will depend on what is needed but my estimate leaves you a lot left over from the 30K estimate.

Joe
:cheers


----------



## vjjack04 (May 6, 2013)

Thanks guys. I do not have pictures, but I went back today to look at the car. The car has about 62k original miles, is a two owner car, has been is the southwest for a long time. Really looked at the frame and quarters and this car has not rust and never been wrecked. The nose is finely cracked all over and the original paint is faded. Interior is black and would need to be replaced - except, believe it or not the head liner is fine. It is a non-ram air 400, still has points and q-jet. Even has an original bias ply spare. I would do all the mechanicals myself but hate paint and body....which it really needs little body work. I think a $5k paint job would be about right. Would repaint the original and it is a kind of medium metallic green; would need the new vinyl roof. He said he is now down to $12k and I think there is still a little lower to go.....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

joedee, others will chime in. In CA, where I live, decent paint jobs start at 10k and go up quickly. Recently finished a restoration on a cherry, totally rust free '67 with a friend, doing all the work ourselves (except final paint). We left the engine alone, just a reseal and detail. Total cost was 27,500. And we already had the car. Start ordering parts and doing the math. It ads up very, very quickly. What about it, guys??


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

And Vjjack, it sounds like you have an original paint, unmolested survivor car there. Much easier to repair/fix up than a car that's been hacked by a dozen teenage previous owners. All the headache stuff (like missing parts, brackets, steering wheels, carbs, etc.) is now a non-issue. A simple scuff and shoot on the paint and new interior, and yo might have a pretty clean driver there for under 15k if bought right. Sounds good to me.


----------



## vjjack04 (May 6, 2013)

geeteeohguy said:


> And Vjjack, it sounds like you have an original paint, unmolested survivor car there. Much easier to repair/fix up than a car that's been hacked by a dozen teenage previous owners. All the headache stuff (like missing parts, brackets, steering wheels, carbs, etc.) is now a non-issue. A simple scuff and shoot on the paint and new interior, and yo might have a pretty clean driver there for under 15k if bought right. Sounds good to me.


geetee, yes - I am still mulling this over. I have been working on my 55 chevy 3100 for a while and could use a change of pace....I will attempt to get pictures tomorrow. Im also selling a c5 vette for a decent price to free up space....had another more experienced Pontiac guy look at it and he also thinks the car has never been repainted and seems to have no bondo in it. There are two 3-4 inch dings in the fender creases but I believe very little body work (except for the cracking on the nose)....I am glad I don't live in CA if paint jobs start at $10 (+)k.....what org is the best GTO parts vendor?


----------



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

You should be happy you don't live in Canada then. When I first looked to get my 69 painted, all of the painters in the city I was in started at 30g's. I took it out of town and managed to find someone to do it for 15.


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

*cost to restore*



geeteeohguy said:


> joedee, others will chime in. In CA, where I live, decent paint jobs start at 10k and go up quickly. Recently finished a restoration on a cherry, totally rust free '67 with a friend, doing all the work ourselves (except final paint). We left the engine alone, just a reseal and detail. Total cost was 27,500. And we already had the car. Start ordering parts and doing the math. It ads up very, very quickly. What about it, guys??


I guess I am glad I don't live in Ca. The going price in Wi for a paint job is about 5K and will go up depending on any additional body work needed. I just looked at the bill for the seats. It was Bucket Seats and Rear Covers "Legendary" $385 plus $25 Shipping, Bucket Seat Foam "ACI" $185 plus $25 Shipping, Sail Panel Boards $40 . I think the carpet was 125. If door panels are needed they would run about 500 if memory is correct. Then there is all the small stuff like emblems, door gaskets and dash pad. Maybe another 700. Still a far cry from 27K. I did not have to have my gauges redone (I know that can be expensive) and my car does not have a vinyl top.

Joe
:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The best thing about an original paint car is that it is hiding nothing. What you see is exactly what you get. It would be cool to just drive the car as-is, as a weathered but solid and honest old goat. Also, it would be _cheap_!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

joedee said:


> :confused
> 
> That's some mighty high prices to get a car restored that is in good shape to start with. I guess if you have someone else do all the work then maybe but still seams too high.
> 
> ...


 think GeeTee is right on the money, frame on on the Tempest tabbed up well over 20K with me doing all work including paint on an all original metal car with no major rust or damage. GTO parts are expensive, and Pontiac motors are not cheap to build right.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for the support, Inst. 5k paint jobs and 10k restorations were gone in California by the late 1980's. That ship has _sailed!! _


----------

